# Howdy



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I looked at your board and didn't see any game threads, since we play you guys on friday I thought I would drop by and say

*YOUR GONNA DIE*

heh heh...:| I don't know what came over me. What I wanted to say was you can feel free to drop by into our game thread which I started already and talk away. Neither of us play today and it might be a good way to start the comments before the game ends, lol. anyway good luck to you and I hope *YOU LOSE* ...sorry again.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I looked at your board and didn't see any game threads, since we play you guys on friday I thought I would drop by and say
> 
> *YOUR GONNA DIE*
> ...



Well, what can I say? The Pistons lost and the Suns won? The west is loaded with scoring talent? Stephon is something else and Amare is just what the Suns have needed since the departure of McDyess. Of course, it helps Amare to have someone like Bo Outlaw mentoring him, too.


----------

